# Anybody have the new Crown Royal?



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Crown Royal has came out with a new blend. *Crown Royal Cask No. 16*.
The Crown Royal Cask No. 16 is Canadian whisky aged in cognac casks made of oak from the renowned Limousin Forest in France. Crown Royal is a blend of more than 50 different individually aged whiskies which are then placed in the casks which give the blend a fruity and spicy finish.
It sounds mighty tasty and I imagine it goes great with a cigar. Only problem is that its $100 a bottle! Anybody have this yet?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw that yesterday when I picked up my annual holiday 5th of Crown (with the new glasses). But couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Alot of coin for a bad hangover


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

If you like great whiskey its worth the money....a very very nice whiskey


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG. Scoop... your avatar is soooooo distracting. I like looking at it, however it makes me feel dirty knowing that it is a DUDE posting..... eeeeesh. Please change ASAP! Sorry for thread-jacking. 
The Crown cask is awesome.... sorry but I can't think of anything else other than Scoop's avatar.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh come on, you don't like it?

Just a little eye candy!!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I looked for the Crown Royal Cask 16 tonight...over $100 a bottle...way out of my league!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently bought the Crown Royal Cask 16 for my collection and I have drank almost half of it. I must say that this is well worth the price. I've also tried the XR (Xtra Rare) but the Cask 16 is by far the best. The aroma is like non other with fruits and a nutty smell abundant throughout. The finish tastes somewhat astringent and at times can be harsh for the noob drinker. I recommend this bottle to anyone especially for the upcoming new year. As a matter of fact last night there was a free tasting near your local AUTHORIZED dealer. Online there was a Q & A with the master blender.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a big CR fan myself. I want to get a hold of a bottle sometime soon and give it a taste. 

Don't think it fits with my budget though... gah! 

(sometime in the future I suppose)


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I had the 16 and the xr on new years eve. Both are excellent. Well worth the price of admission. CR is my alltime fav paring with cigars so I'm kinda biased.


----------

